# Hosting Sig Pics?



## Ishamael (Jan 18, 2002)

Anybody know of anywhere or anyone willing to host small sig pics?


----------



## Omegium (Jan 18, 2002)

you can always sign up at geocities or likewise services, or you can get a free account at your local free internet server. i am still using that webspace, and I have never browsed with that isp


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

you can't link to a geocities or an angelfire link from an outside page such as this.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 18, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *you can't link to a geocities or an angelfire link from an outside page such as this. *




That's what I thought. Any other ideas.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 18, 2002)

Ishamael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what I thought. Any other ideas. *




I think that's why we have avatars for people now.


----------



## RandyWalker (Jan 19, 2002)

I have (supposedly) unlimited bandwidth and server space.  I am willing to host signature pics.

Contact me if you would like me to do so.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 19, 2002)

Me willing to host small pics, too.

Though not unlimited space... but a pic makes up for 2, or3 kb, right?

Berandor


----------

